# Found a trigger...... Fountain pop....



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

I don't drink a lot of pop (soda) because I just prefer water, but sometimes I crave it and will drink a whole can, or a whole bottle with no adverse effects aside from a little gas. However, I went to the movies for my birthday in September, and had a fountain pop (pepsi) and the next morning (while trying to have breakfast with my dad) I got major D. I thought it was the restaurant I had gone to the night before. And brushed it off.However, I went to see "Walk the line" on Sunday and had a fountain pop (Mountain Dew) and Monday night had the same excrutiating pain with blowout D. These are the only two times I've had bad D like that in months.Does anyone know why fountain pop would hurt me and not regular canned or bottled pop? Or where I can find out what the ingredients are?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could it be the amount of drink.Both tend to use High Fructose Corn Syrup (if not diet) and it might be you can handle small amounts, a lot of fountain drinks are more than 20 ounces. Fructose reactions would depend on dose, and it might be 12 or 20 ounces (and how fast you drink and is there food with it) is OK for you but 24 or 32 ounces is not.It might be they have more carbonation in fountain drinks, but I do not know.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I can drink all kinds of pop with no problem, except for Mountain Dew - which is one of my favs, but I noticed that it has oil in it! And I get the same problem with just this one flavor, so maybe that's it???


----------



## 18694 (Oct 6, 2005)

I can only do diet fountain drinks. Really diet anything. A long time ago someone (kmottus?) mentioned high fructose corn syrup as being a trigger and I cut it out. My problems were cut 2/3. Fountain drinks tend to run in larger sizes than cans - also the carbonation stuff may be a factor, do you think?


----------

